

Darpa wants a new language to explain everything military - forkrulassail
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/01/darpa-wants-a-new-language-to-explain-everything/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted 11 days ago, to a thunderous silence:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2099587>

